# A Strange Layout



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Pool table.


----------



## chrisb75 (Nov 26, 2013)

ddesigns said:


> I agree. You need a rug to ground that room. Pull the furniture away from the wall. Do you use that door much? Seperate the furniture. Maybe some end tables. coffee table?


I second this. Everything is pushed up against a wall! You have a nice large square room, use the space in the middle!


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Rug idea is good.


----------



## jfarlma (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks....we have not moved in yet. no pool table in that room, it's the primary living room space. couple of chairs maybe way to the left in front of the fireplace and then I have to decide whether to create two more small areas (one in middle and one at other end), or creating a comfy seating area around a coffee table in front of the bay windows.
definately needs a rug to ground the middle of the room.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

jfarlma, I started your own thread, you will get more responses here.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Is there going to be a tv in that room?
do you have a pic of the fireplace wall?
what kind of fireplace is it?

Since the fireplace hugs the wall on the left,
you need to fill that wall with something to enhance the fireplace, rather than just letting it sit there alone...
I am thinking of a wall unit/bookshelf/TV cabinet
all in one that is adjacent to the fireplace. 
This should be designed to include the fireplace.
If you can post a pic of that wall, we can go from there.

Also, is that a floor bay, and how big is it?


----------



## jfarlma (Nov 23, 2013)

*pics of staged living room*

hi, here are pics of both the fireplace side of the living room and the bay window side. The windows do not go to the floor.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice! Such a pretty room and floor...Yes, decorating it is a challenge
as the FP and bay window are off center, but non the less it's a lovely
room and the bookshelf on the end wall is wonderful.

I'm currently mocking up a floor plan, however, I'm winging it, and it's
not exactly in scale. If you have a program for placing the furniture
in scale so that we can see the layout; that would be a good thing. 

What kind of furniture do you like, traditional or contemporary?

Also, I worked a TV into the room because you stated that this was 
your main room.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

When trying to get my shop laid out like I wanted, I used the 1/4 inch grid paper and made cutouts in a 1/4 inch scale and placed them where I wanted to be sure everything would fit. Maybe that would work for you.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That's what I usually do as well Jim...
But, this plan I just winged for the layout, if Jfarlm likes
the layout, he can re-do it with graph paper...

In the far corner I put a chair and ottoman on an angle.
It's a great corner for a reading nook... I included a pole lamp
behind the car for lighting the corner and reading as well. 
(check out Overstock. com for pole lamps--there are 11 pages
of pole lamps) 
Next to the chair is a small low end table with a small lamp.
I have a small table next to both my wing table in the LR and
the family room chair -- they are cozy as well as functional for a book,
a drink, reading glasses and remote. I included an ottoman
with this chair...It could be a winged back chair or a lower chair.

The other chair in the room should be a regular lower back chair (meaning
not a wing chair) as you want to not block the view of the FP, 

The coffee table should be small, I made an oval one...
The end table on the left should also be small, either square, round,
or rectangle...
The sofa again, should not be big in bulky -- as 12' deep in not very 
wide for a room...
Next to the FP -- I included a console table that is about 2 foot high to 
house the TV components and above it a flat screen TV mounted on the wall.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

pic of layout.


----------



## jfarlma (Nov 23, 2013)

we are more casual and comfy in terms of furniture.....pets.....not formal by any means, but neat and clean lines for transitional to contemporary


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm thinking a big Tiki bar in the middle, with stools all around.


----------



## jfarlma (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm not sure what the focal point in the room is. I don't really want to block the bay window nor have furniture up against the wall.


----------



## DreaminginTexas (Dec 1, 2013)

You have enough space for a nice comfy sectional, then add one or two comfy chairs. Will you have an entertainment center in there somewhere or TV over the fireplace?


----------



## jfarlma (Nov 23, 2013)

The problem with the sectional is location. TV will not be over the fireplace as there is not enough seating. not sure where it will go yet. could be on the wall/cabinet next to fireplace, or perhaps on the end to left or right of windows. that is why this layout is tricky. i also don't want to block the bay window. thanks for your ideas.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes window shouldn’t be cover.


----------



## Sloan (Dec 26, 2013)

I'd have to think on it some more, but you pretty much have two choices here: to create two separate seating areas (one for the fireplace and one for the far end of the room), or to place an entertainment center/TV to the right of the fireplace and create one seating area that encompasses both.

Since the room lacks symmetry and you don't want to block the bay window, I think creating one seating area that encompasses the entire wall that the fireplace is on is your best bet. You could do a sectional that L's out on the fireplace side, so the back of it would create a natural walkway for people coming in the front door and give you a little bit of an "entry hallway" feel. Then two accent chairs floated in the middle of the room, facing the sectional L to finish out the square. All of that anchored by an area rug that's big enough for all the furniture to be on it.

If you have enough room, you could put a comfy chair for reading near the bay window and bookshelves. Or you could just leave that area open.

This isn't the exact furniture arrangement I was imagining, but the room is a little reminiscent of yours (just flip the fireplace and TV): http://www.houzz.com/photos/36704/Newburyport-Federal---Family-Room-traditional-family-room-boston


You could also do something like this (but flip the couch and the chairs so the couch back creates an entry hall): http://www.houzz.com/photos/1440475/Stinson-Beach-beach-style-family-room-san-francisco

Another inspiration image: http://www.houzz.com/photos/2262985/Hunter-s-Creek-Farm-traditional-family-room-dc-metro


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I prefer not to walk right into a room from the front door, but sometimes it can't be helped.

You have space for either the back of a sofa or a narrow table and lamp to define an entry way.

You're lucky to have all that natural light. I really like this room.


----------

